# How to " High speed Flash Syncronize-Droplet of water"



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I just want to have FUN , many years ago, Try to shoot the splash water with super high speed shutter and Flash syncronizer.
Enjoy, and have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

I just want to have FUN , many years ago, Try to shoot the splash water with super high speed shutter and Flash syncronizer.


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

I just want to have FUN , many years ago, Try to shoot the splash water with super high speed shutter and Flash syncronizer.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## flowers (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Surapon, I noticed you have quite a lot of wall behind the glass bowl visible. You could solve this buy making a snoot for your flash:




This will restrict the area your flash will hit instead of spreading it around. You can also restrict the light spread in vertical or horizontal only, but covering only 2 sides instead of all 4. Set your flash zoom to telephoto in order to not waste your flash output. Note: the head of the snoot can be bigger than the flash head! Set it up so the light hits the areas where you need it, but no further.

For your last image, unless you want the "ghost" appearance the multiple exposure, you could take 3 exposures and combine 1/3 of each shot into one shot. Remember to use a good tripod for the camera and the flash for absolute stability and evenness of light.

Happy shooting!


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 31, 2014)

I love taking water drop photos. Here are a few I took recently.




Swan Lake by CalevPhoto, on Flickr




Star Catcher by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## climber (Jan 31, 2014)

kirispupis said:


> I love taking water drop photos. Here are a few I took recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice. Could you describe a little how did you do that. What settings, background.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 31, 2014)

I use a Stopshot Studio with up to six valves. The water is from food coloring. I use two Einstein 640s and two 580EX flashes for lighting. The 580EX's go from underneath a light table I built, one of the Einsteins is geled behind the drops and the other provides the main light.


----------



## flowers (Jan 31, 2014)

Ideas for coloring the water: colored filters on flash, colored bowl/vessel, and food coloring.  Combine to your liking! If you want patterns, try plastic pearls/beads in different colors on the bottom of the water bowl, bowls with painted images in the inside, flowers, whatever you can think of!


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, Wow, Wow----THANKSSSS to all of my dear friends , who post the Super Arts Work= Masterpiece in this post, for let us see the beautiful ARTS WORKs.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## charlesbanke (Feb 5, 2014)

The water wasn't the main subject but its still splashing water  

Shot in the studio with two nova 42" strip boxes as rim lights to catch the water and one softbox just above the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2014)

Walt Disney used super high speed film motion picture cameras to capture drops of milk and discovered the shape of that splash. That was very expensive to do and the discovery was then used to animate rain drops in the 1942 Movie "Bambi"
Now, anyone can do it with a little care in setting up, but it was a big deal back in the late 1930's (No, I wasn't born yet when Bambi was made)  .


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW, WOW, WOW------Thousand Thanks to all of my friends who post the great Photos and comments + Commends in this Post.
Yes, I have learn a lot of new/ fantastic Ideas in Photography, and will try to do= very soon.
Have a great Week, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------

